# Model 642 with Cerakote finish.



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I got my Model 642 frame back after having it "Cerakoted" in burnt bronze. The original finish from S&W was flaking off within a month from when I bought it. I removed the barrel and along with the cylinder, cylinder latch and side plate screws polished them to a mirror like finish. The gun looks awesome! Don't know whether to carry it (I'm really more of .45 guy) or put it in a display case and slobber over it.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

That's a fine looking little revolver. I really like the grips.


----------

